# JVC RX-5032V won't play through left channel



## MrBlue (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello and thanks for letting me ask my question on your forum!

I have a JVC RX-5032V stereo receiver that I bought second hand yesterday. The unit sounds great, but I noticed while listening to some music that has some serious panning that the left channel doesn't work on either the front speakers or the surround sound speakers. I have tried the speakers out and they are fine, so the problem is definitely with the left channel. Is there anything I can do as a novice to check and possibly identify the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

make sure the wires in the back aren't shorted. Some older units had fuses for speaker protection and later ones have relays. You can blow out the unit with compressed air also and tap it on the top to see if vibration makes it work. I have even been known to give it a firm (but not hard) open palm slap on the top of a unit to see if that causes the relays to kick in. Check the balance settings to be sure they aren't turned all the way to one side and insert and remove a headphone jack to see if the front jack might be causing it. If you have a mixer in line check all the cables.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with that model, but if it is an older model with mechanical switches you might just have corroded contacts. With the unit off, work all of the controls and switches repeatedly back and forth to clean the contacts. De-oxit is the best contact cleaner that I know of. If it is newer with all electronic controls this is less likely. Look for open fuses or bad connections as sgkent suggests.


----------



## MrBlue (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help, guys! 

Turns out I'm just dense. After opening the cabinet twice, cleaning every bit of dust / dirt, and wracking my brain I determined that the left channel was actually out on my CD changer. Opened it up, re-soldered the contacts and it's working perfectly. 

Thanks again!


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

awesome work!


----------

